# $50 hog hunts in TX



## krazykarl26 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got back from hunting near Uvalde TX last month. I was a little scared as the price being advertized as $50 per guy per day seemed too cheap and 300 per weekend for a "cabin" was a little much. Well I was not disappointed at all. We got 3 pigs, there were5 stands, and enough room for 6 guys plus gear. We drove from MN to Texas to find a great view and a great set up. Joe was the owner and he was super nice- let us pretty much full run of the place. The cabin turned out to be his old house and had a brand new stove.

I am looking for another trip memorial weekend as well but a little closer to home (Texas was great but 22 hours 1 way is a bit much for only a long weekend). If anyone has a suggestion within 12 hours or so of Minneapolis MN I would appreciate the input!


----------



## krazykarl26 (Apr 10, 2012)

some pics of the pigs. I have pics of the "cabin" as well if anyone is interested


----------



## boomboom (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice hogs, good job. So 6 went, 3 got hogs? That was $300 for the cabin/$50 each, and another $50 per day hunt fee, or $50 per day covered the hunt and cabin?

Either way, that's a pretty good deal except for the long haul from Mn.


----------



## krazykarl26 (Apr 10, 2012)

$50 per day hunting and $300 for the cabin for 3 days- so divided by 6 guys it was $50 per guy. Basically for the 3 days we were there it was $200 per guy. Gas down was another $160 so all in all it was a pretty cheap trip- just a TON of driving. There were some BIG storms we drove through just before we got there (and it got cold- which say a lot for a MN boy) and it kept up for our first night so it may have messed with the pigs movement.

Now I am just looking for something closer to home for Memorial day weekend.


----------



## boomboom (Mar 15, 2012)

You guys had a good deal on that hunt money wise. Too bad you all didn't get a hog. I had a Sat/Sun. hunt in Florida in February, the cabin, a dinner, 2 hogs, and tips to the guide and skinner, I was at $400. Then add another $50 for meat processing.

I have another hunt on private land coming up in two weeks. It will be mainly for predator eradication and we'll hunt for a 24 hour period including overnight. Never have hunted at night before so it should be pretty cool. Some of us have night vision, illuminated scopes, and varmint lights to help out in the dark. Supposed to be half moon that night for natural light, and that's all there will be as we will be many miles from any other source of light. Best thing, other than equipment, it will be free, though we will have to do our own skinning, cleaning, quartering, or processing on any hogs or deer killed.


----------



## 2labz (Nov 11, 2010)

We went on a pig hunt in Febuary in Oklahoma. The drive is a little bit shorter. I think it took us about 14 hours to get there from southern WI. The place was called "All About U Ranch". We went down there with 8 guys and came home with 16 hogs. It was a100 acre fenced area with anywhere from 200-300 hogs roaming around. It was a very scheduled hunt. They would pick us up at 7:30 and drop us off at stands, and pic us up at around 9-9:30. Take us to the owners house and hae breakfast with their family. BAck to the cabins to change and relax for a short time. They would take us out if we wanted to stalk hunt for a couple of hours.Back to the cabins for clean up and relaxation. And then they would take us back to the stands around 4 for an evening stand hunt. Then back to their house for a great evening meal.

The price I thought was pretty good. $225 per day for the cabin and a hog. We did it as $450 for two days of hunting which gave us the cabin and two hogs. (As long as you kill what you shoot at.) We each paid $50 per hog to have them skin and quarter it. You could shoot more hogs for like $200 each. We did give the guides a small tip at the end. Your weapons are up to you, no size limits, they try to give you every opportunity to get your hogs. We had bow, pistols,and rifle kills. Even had some on video.our hogs ranged from 150-350 lbs.

We had a great time, and are trying to plan a trip back down. They do fill up very fast. Check out their website at www.allabouturanch.com. Definately worth the trip.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

> The place was called "All About U Ranch".


i'm glad your visit to OK was a good one. The place you visited has a somewhat spotty reputation: This apparently is related to with the availability of hogs. They buy most of their hogs.

i own a quarter section of hunting property near there. Our place is over-run with wild hogs whose ancestors escaped from U Ranch. Presently someone is either turning domestic hogs loose in the wild or they are running away from somewhere close by: i keep killing 100-150 pound hogs that look like dirty show pigs, some are neutered.


----------



## Huntr Pat (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like a great deal, I'd like to find a place or participate in a hunt like that with archery gear only. Coming from California.


----------



## Nebraskahunter (Feb 27, 2013)

What was the name of the ranch you hunted on for 50$ a day?


----------



## anthonypalacios (Nov 21, 2013)

Where is this place exactly??? Contact information???


----------



## swamprat45 (Mar 16, 2015)

I think you need to contact these people about it. From what I read on there web site its $50 deposit to reserve then $150 up to certain weight. just sayin. I could have missunderstood.
eace:


----------



## krazykarl26 (Apr 10, 2012)

The place we went to was different than the one the other guy was at- ours was $50 per day for unlimeted hogs. I may be heading down that way if I get a turkey in the next week up here.


----------

